# Drug Ads On TV



## oldman (Nov 30, 2015)

According to https://www.change.org/p/congress-pull-all-drug-ads-from-tv, last year drug companies spent $4.5 billion on TV advertising. The U.S. already pays the highest prices for drugs. Perhaps it may help for us to sign the petition that is circulating on this website. Whether it will do any good or not is doubtful, but it may be better than just complaining. 

I know plenty of folks that go elsewhere to buy their more expensive Rx's like Canada. However, for us that live in the north it may be doable, but those folks living farther away or even if they would live in New York, may not have the money to make even a short trip thanks in part to the high drug costs. I am lucky because I only take a statin drug by choice. Yesterday, as I was preparing to fly home from Myrtle Beach, I was speaking with a jet engine mechanic. He belongs to a union and says that he has pretty good insurance, but he takes a drug for his heart and one for his kidneys that neither are covered by his plan. He spends about $800.00 a month on the two drugs. To me, at least, this is unacceptable.

I spoke with a vice-president of one of the larger drug companies here in the U.S. just a few years back. We got on the subject of the prices that people in the U.S. pay for some of their Rx's. I asked him why is it that the people in the U.S. pay the most. His answer was that drug companies realized a long time ago that the U.S. is the richest country in the world per capita, meaning that overall, individually, we earn a higher median income than other individuals in other countries. Also, the other part of his retort was that "someone has to pay for the millions of dollars that are spent on the R&D to develop the new drugs." Lucky Americans.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 30, 2015)

The prices, never mind side effects may cause dizziness, constipation, stroke, heart attack, kidney failure, worsening of symptoms, psychosis, tremors, increased risk of infection, sudden death...and Medicaid still won't pay for it if you live.


----------



## imp (Nov 30, 2015)

Frankly, I'm sick of them!   imp


----------



## Don M. (Nov 30, 2015)

"someone has to pay for the millions of dollars that are spent on the R&D to develop the new drugs." Lucky Americans.[/QUOTE]

That's only about Half True.  Many of the drugs we see flaunted on TV, were actually developed in our universities, at minimal cost to the drug companies.  Their biggest expense is probably the endless propaganda they spew on TV to brainwash people into taking this Garbage.  Most of these drugs are proving to be as harmful, or even more so, than cigarettes...over the long term.  They should be treated the same as tobacco when it comes to TV advertising, and Banned.  

I've noticed, in the past few months, that the major networks...ABC/CBS/NBC, are all cramming most of their evening news into the first 15 minutes, then spending most of their last 15 minutes on Ask Your Doctor, drug ads...and quite often the same ad will be running on multiple channels at the same time.  

It's no wonder that people are going broke over medical and drug expenses.


----------



## imp (Nov 30, 2015)

Exactly WHY should it cost millions, if not billions, of dollars to perform pure research? Salaries? Debatable. Cost of materials used? Laughable. Licensing fees, taxation of materials and properties, extremely high cost of constituents being tested and evaluated, due to DEA intervention? Beyond any doubt.   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2015)

The big government "war on drugs" should focus on these greedy scammers, they should take that trash off the television, side effects up to and including death.  Oh yeah, and if you have some side effects, there's a pill for that, this is the new name, just ask your doctor to write you a script, then you'll have two prescription drugs on your shelf. 

 Amazing they're able to get away with this stuff in America.  Signed the petition, I think everyone should, at least they'll know we aren't all mindless sheep.  Doctors don't even learn about all these new drugs they're pushing, new names daily, who could even keep up learning all the dangers related to them.  The FDA is a joke....really.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 30, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> The big government "war on drugs" should focus on these greedy scammers, they should take that trash off the television, side effects up to and including death.  Oh yeah, and if you have some side effects, there's a pill for that, this is the new name, just ask your doctor to write you a script, then you'll have two prescription drugs on your shelf.
> 
> Amazing they're able to get away with this stuff in America.  Signed the petition, I think everyone should, at least they'll know we aren't all mindless sheep.  Doctors don't even learn about all these new drugs they're pushing, new names daily, who could even keep up learning all the dangers related to them.  The FDA is a joke....really.



I'm usually not real enthused about most petitions, but I signed this one, and sent copies to all my contacts.  This "Prescription Drug Addiction" is worse than all the Crack, Cocaine and Heroin combined.  People abuse their health for decades, then expect some "miracle drug" to reverse the damage???  P.T. Barnum  was Right!  Between the expensive TV ads, and the Lawyers "class action" lawsuits when these drugs start killing people, it's no wonder that our health care costs continue to soar.  I also think that any doctor or hospital that accepts any kickbacks from these drug companies should be heavily censored and fined.


----------



## imp (Nov 30, 2015)

*Don't Get Me Going......*



SeaBreeze said:


> The big government "war on drugs" should focus on these greedy scammers, they should take that trash off the television, side effects up to and including death.  *Oh yeah, and if you have some side effects, there's a pill for that, this is the new name, just ask your doctor to write you a script, then you'll have two prescription drugs on your shelf.
> *
> *Amazing they're able to get away with this stuff in America*.  Signed the petition, I think everyone should, at least they'll know we aren't all mindless sheep.  Doctors don't even learn about all these new drugs they're pushing, new names daily, who could even keep up learning all the dangers related to them.  The FDA is a joke....really.



The groups having the greatest amount of financial backing or support, can get away with whatever the hell suits their agenda, aimed at making more money. "Ask your doctor, and "Tell your doctor", are the two most blatantly ridiculous statements preferred in these ads.

"Tell your doctor if".....How the hell is a patient supposed to tell their doctor "IF"......they appear before him for HELP, not to inform him of B.S. "Ask him" if this drug is for you. Jesus. It's like the doctor has become GOD, guiding us through the maze of existence, based, of course, upon OUR telling him of........imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2015)

Political "special interest groups" ...follow the money! :dollar:   http://maplight.org/us-congress/interest


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 1, 2015)

I've always thought the ads would be better if they said "This s*#t has a ton of side effects that may make you sicker, or maybe kill you, but hey, take a risk.  It worked on enough test subjects to get past the FDA.  This might help you, but if not, don't say we didn't warn you."
Would save everyone a ton of time.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Political "special interest groups" ...follow the money! :dollar:   http://maplight.org/us-congress/interest



Absolutely!  Big Money rules everything, and the rest of us are just Pawns to be exploited.  This site shows the amount of money given by the special interests, and then you can go to OpenSecrets to see how much each politician receives, and finally go to VoteSmart to see how they vote.  The overwhelming majority of time, the votes follow the money....in Both Parties.  It always amazes me just how many people actually believe what these politicians spout.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> I've always thought the ads would be better if they said "This s*#t has a ton of side effects that may make you sicker, or maybe kill you, but hey, take a risk.  It worked on enough test subjects to get past the FDA.  This might help you, but if not, don't say we didn't warn you."
> Would save everyone a ton of time.



We the people have little power here, unless there's a lobbying group powerful enough to frighten politicians into making changes that benefit the electorate.  Oh wait, "corporations are.....people", so sayeth our Supreme Court.  There must be a pill I can take to get over the rage I feel towards Big Pharma.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2015)

It is easier in Canuckistan, still I can hardly wait until  medical marijuana becomes readily available. Proven effective for many ailments, with far fewer side effects than pharmaceuticals. It will be regulated like alcohol, not in the hands of big pharma. I 

imagine regular pot should become legally available at about the same time. Of course, law enforcement turns a blind eye, unless one sells the drug. Estimates (conservative I think,) are that when pot is legalised, one third of Canadians will partake. 

Apparently twenty five percent already do. Yeah right! Lolololol. I suspect accurate numbers of puffers to be closer to forty percent--for recreational use. I wonder what percent will access medical grade?


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 1, 2015)

"Ask your doctor, and "Tell your doctor", are the two most blatantly ridiculous statements preferred in these ads.
The problem too is that you might not even know there is a problem until the problem is so big you're in the hospital or something, THEN you can ask your doctor. Only then you probably don't have your doctor but some intern trying to figure out what went wrong.

I've always thought the ads would be better if they said "This s*#t has a ton of side effects that may make you sicker, or maybe kill you, but hey, take a risk.  It worked on enough test subjects to get past the FDA.  This might help you, but if not, don't say we didn't warn you."
 Would save everyone a ton of time. 

Exactly...there's a pill for RA that has a hundred nastier side effects than pain and stiffness...fuggedaboutit


----------



## imp (Dec 1, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> *"Ask your doctor, and "Tell your doctor", are the two most blatantly ridiculous statements preferred in these ads.*
> The problem too is that you might not even know there is a problem until the problem is so big you're in the hospital or something, THEN you can ask your doctor. Only then you probably don't have your doctor but some intern trying to figure out what went wrong.
> 
> Exactly...there's a pill for RA that has a hundred nastier side effects than pain and stiffness...fuggedaboutit



Precisely what I wanted to say, but got tongue-tied trying!    imp


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 17, 2022)

imp said:


> Exactly WHY should it cost millions, if not billions, of dollars to perform pure research?


But when did they EVER do pure research, and publish it unedited, or publish the truth ?    With trillions of dollars at stake this year,  the truth is far far distant from any television commercial or ad for drugs or medicine.
And then ,  historically - for any of those who can find books from before the internet age, and further back,  describing first hand how doctors and lay persons took care of most problems without drugs, safely and effectively -  there was and is still no need for expensive drugs, so why were they developed then ?  Same reason cars and trucks that should only cost a few, maybe ten, thousand dollars as they did not so long ago,  now cost thirty thousand to eighty thousand and do not last as long and they break -very expensively -= when they hit a measly tree or fire hydrant or other plastic car.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I've noticed, in the past few months, that the major networks...ABC/CBS/NBC, are all cramming most of their evening news into the first 15 minutes, then spending most of their last 15 minutes on Ask Your Doctor, drug ads...and quite often the same ad will be running on multiple channels at the same time.
> 
> It's no wonder that people are going broke over medical and drug expenses.


I think it was that german fella,  during wwII ,  who said tell a lie often enough and people will believe it.  Even if it costs them their life.


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2022)

A few weeks ago, a comedian included that in his routine.  First, he mentioned those _"Talk to your doctor about"_ ads.  Then, he described the conversation, playing both the patient & his doctor:
Doctor:  "I'm sorry, there is nothing more I can do for you."
Patient:  "What about Crestor?"
Doctor:  "I never heard of it; thanks for the info."


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2022)

another ancient thread brought back from the dead.

It's laudable to see if there's already a current thread running about a topic  and add to it instead of starting new..but when a Years old thread is bumped up, the original info may not be correct, so it's preferable to start a new thread..


----------



## Blessed (Jun 19, 2022)

Some just want to take off on something where they think could teach us their very important thoughts...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

oldman said:


> Yesterday, as I was preparing to fly home from Myrtle Beach, I was speaking with a jet engine mechanic. He belongs to a union and says that he has pretty good insurance, but he takes a drug for his heart and one for his kidneys that neither are covered by his plan. He spends about $800.00 a month on the two drugs. To me, at least, this is unacceptable.


Remember when wally world started offering rx for three or five dollars per month ?    That was AFTER people had already been buying helpful otc supplements for their health that cost maybe twelve, or six, dollars per month.   
The guy spending eight hundred ?   He could almost certainly do better if he saw a metabolic /nutritionally trained doctor ,  and spend maybe forty dollars per month on what was needed to heal, to replace the harmful medicines regular doctors prscribe to deal with just symptoms, not caring if the pt heals or not.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

oldman said:


> last year drug companies spent $4.5 billion on TV advertising. The U.S. already pays the highest prices for drugs. Perhaps it may help for us to sign the petition that is circulating on this website. Whether it will do any good or not is doubtful, but it may be better than just complaining.


That was years ago, of course.  The amount now today is staggering that is spent on television brain bending commercials, 
yet is still a tiny fraction of the profits from harmful rx.


oldman said:


> I know plenty of folks that go elsewhere to buy their more expensive Rx's like Canada. However, for us that live in the north it may be doable, but those folks living farther away or even if they would live in New York, may not have the money to make even a short trip thanks in part to the high drug costs. I am lucky because I only take a statin drug by choice.


NNT.   Number Needed to Treat.

For statins the number is about sixty four.   

That is,  before one person is helped,  sixty three people have to take the harmful drugs.  Then number sixty four shows improvement in ONE area the statin is supposed to be for.

The alternative ?    NNT.   Number Needed to Treat:    ONE.  
i.e. one hundred percent,  everyone,  who finds the alternative, at greatly lower costs and no side effects,   is helped not only with symptoms, but healing, gradually or quickly,  the cause,  getting better,  being cured.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2022)

There's a law which prevents any advertising of prescription drugs on our TV channels...

Only OTC drugs can be promoted...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> There's a law which prevents any advertising of prescription drugs on our TV channels...
> 
> Only OTC drugs can be promoted...


It seems in the usa manufacturers and promoters of prescription drugs, harmful ones,  control the television stations by providing most of the revenue to keep the stations running.
otc drugs also.


----------

